# How to prevent mold on eggs



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

my reds just spawned for the second time now. i want to leave the eggs in the tank but i keep getting mold on the bad eggs, is there a way to prevent this? today i saw the eggs where about 80% clear, 3 hours later it was less then 50% clear, and the white eggs had mold on them. i know your suppose to take out the white eggs since there not gonan hatch but it seems pretty hard to seperate them.
thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm defanetly no expert, but I would say

that it would be optimum to have 1 tank for your p's and 1 for them to spawn in. Have the spawn tank low pH, soft water. Remove the fish after spawn, put them back in their regular tank. turn off all light and maybe even cover the tank to keep light out after then spawn. IF you need light at all, use a red light or something dark.

if you dont have 2 tanks, then i suggest using an air hose to gently suck out the eggs into another smaller tank with the soft acidic water, and no light.

I am not totally sure, but I hope that helps some.. There will be someone along that knows what they are talking about soon








Hope everything works out


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Go to the pet store and buy a few sizes of clear plastic tubing and set up a siphon then suck em out


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

how come no1 has used an egg tumbler.. arent they cheap nowadays


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Unfertilized eggs will typically fungus. I believe this is what your seeing.



sNApple said:


> my reds just spawned for the second time now. i want to leave the eggs in the tank but i keep getting mold on the bad eggs, is there a way to prevent this? today i saw the eggs where about 80% clear, 3 hours later it was less then 50% clear, and the white eggs had mold on them. i know your suppose to take out the white eggs since there not gonan hatch but it seems pretty hard to seperate them.
> thanks


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

whats an egg tumbler?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sNApple said:


> whats an egg tumbler?


it keeps water flowing over the eggs to keep them from getting fungus.

I belive its as Hollywood said, unfertilized eggs will fungus, quit possible your whole baqtch did not get fertilized really well.

Typically clear eggs, are a sign of unfertilized eggs, or the parents arent getting anough food and will shot out bad eggs, could also be genetics.

best thing is to remove the bad ones right away...


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

ahhh my 3rd batch now, but my fuckin pleco ate them , hes gotta go now


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Ha, had the same problem with one of mine. Pissed the male off and was eaten















and then there was one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm defanetly no expert, but I would say
> 
> that it would be optimum to have 1 tank for your p's and 1 for them to spawn in. Have the spawn tank low pH, soft water. Remove the fish after spawn, put them back in their regular tank. turn off all light and maybe even cover the tank to keep light out after then spawn. IF you need light at all, use a red light or something dark.
> 
> ...


I got this info from a world known corydoras breeder. I don't know if it is completely right in how I put it. 
He swears that light is very bad for eggs, and he has much better hatching ratios this way


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive tried both ways (light completely on and low light exposure). Light had no effects to the piranha spawn.



DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm defanetly no expert, but I would say
> 
> that it would be optimum to have 1 tank for your p's and 1 for them to spawn in. Have the spawn tank low pH, soft water. Remove the fish after spawn, put them back in their regular tank. turn off all light and maybe even cover the tank to keep light out after then spawn. IF you need light at all, use a red light or something dark.
> 
> ...


I got this info from a world known corydoras breeder. I don't know if it is completely right in how I put it. 
He swears that light is very bad for eggs, and he has much better hatching ratios this way
[/quote]


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks for replying, i wanted to hear this from a piranha breeder


----------

